# Neville Ramp



## Fishonboard (Oct 8, 2007)

Haven't been to the river since spring. Was thinking of going Sunday instead of watching the Bungles. I know there is construction on the KY side, but would like to know if the Neville ramp is open. Thanks in advance.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Fishonboard said:


> Haven't been to the river since spring. Was thinking of going Sunday instead of watching the Bungles. I know there is construction on the KY side, but would like to know if the Neville ramp is open. Thanks in advance.


 I was down there this past mon and seen a boat running from the dam and put his boat on the trailer. I didnt look real hard but as far as I seen it is still open. Now as far as fishing goodluck and I am not saying that to be smart but I have been fishing up there all summer and it has been slow for all species for me. I would fish during the day and not at knight though. I fished plastics of all sorts, cranks, rattlebaits, C.Livers, even trapped my own silversides and the best outing I would have would be 3 or 4 small fish mainly spots and drum or gar. Hope that would help any, water temps have been 70 degrees in the morning and by lateafternoon it has been 72, we just need the river to raise 2 or 3 feet and it will make a big difference.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Went by Neville last week. Looked open to me. I think some of the construction crews are ferrying to the job site from the OH. side at Neville. Saw a fishing boat being launched. Looks OK.


----------



## Saugerman10 (Oct 3, 2007)

I used it last week on Thursday. I don't know who maintains the ramp but my hats off to them. They really cleaned it up and it looks like they replaced concrete to the waters edge. They also put some big chunk rock on both side of the ramp to keep erosion down. Looks really good. Was talking to the project manager at the construction site. (His name eludes me) He's from San Diego, CA.. He told me one of his jobs is to appease fishermen to the best of his ability and since they went through the trouble of making that fishing area @ the Dam, I wondered if his company isn't responsible for the refurbishment?


----------



## Fishonboard (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the responses and info.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Was the project manager tall skinny greyhaired guy with a white hardhat driveing a new chev or gmc pickup. If that was him, he is telling you line of B.S. and I am not trying to sound Crappy but when I fished there this spring for the hybrids and sauger he told me we would still have access to the rocks. And to top it off they shut the channel down of the ky side for the barges, to me they should atleast have left that open, so we could fish out of our boats and stay out of there way. They dont need to run that barge close to the bank they can go out towards the center and run down river to get the rock. This guy I was talking about is the engineer for the project from California. I talked to him personally about all this and that is what he told me what would go on about fishing, I know I sound harsh but it sucks letting a spot go I fished since I have been a little kid for someone elses benefit. This guy is nothing more than a engineer/P.R. guy. Sorry if I offended anybody, but that is how I feel about it, I feel also since I purchased both Oh and KY fishing license I have a right to fish meldahl.


----------



## Saugerman10 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, it sounds like him. I kinda figured he was the guy hired to tell everyone what they wanted to here to keep the friction between down. I to have fished the dam since I was a little kid so i know just what you're saying and feeling.


----------

